# Heat



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Good long bank holiday weekend but was pretty hot.. how much worse does it get? 

and what are the stars under my name? they seem to breeding!
:eyebrows:


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Good long bank holiday weekend but was pretty hot.. how much worse does it get?
> 
> and what are the stars under my name? they seem to breeding!
> :eyebrows:


Most of us that have been here a few years are still wandering around in cardigans and jackets - the weekend was pleasant, but not hot - you'd have to add 15-20 degrees onto the weekend weather to get to the worst Cyprus can throw at you. You'll know it when it arrives because (if you're not used to it) you'll feel physically sick and not be able to do anything but sleep! It gets worse - much worse...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Good long bank holiday weekend but was pretty hot.. how much worse does it get?
> 
> and what are the stars under my name? they seem to breeding!
> :eyebrows:


HOT???????
That wasnt hot, just pleasantly warm
The stars will keep breeding as you make more posts until you have 9. That seems to be the maximum number anyone gets.
They are a sign that you are a valued member of this little community


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

ouch! and im supposed towork all through the summer.. the office has ac but my missus is not gonna enjoy being pregnant in that.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeebo said:


> ouch! and im supposed towork all through the summer.. the office has ac but my missus is not gonna enjoy being pregnant in that.


Zeebo, you'll need a place with AC for your wife if you're still based in Nicosia - it would be dangerous for a heavily pregnant woman to be without it at the height of the summer in the centre of the island. The AC bills and staying cool are as bad as heating bills and trying to keep warm in the UK - it's all swings and roundabouts. She'll feel a few degrees hotter than everyone else anyway with the increased metabolism, so adding a few degrees on top of 40+ and it's positively dangerous.

I hope all is going well - have any of the icy Nicosians started to melt yet?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Zeebo you so witched the weather the rain has been hammering down all night PLEASE do not complain about the heat again x


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Luckily we have three AC units in our place and they all work! 

The Nicosians are still the same.. Its like being a ghost or the invisible man here.. not too bothered anymore stuff em! lol


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

philly said:


> Zeebo you so witched the weather the rain has been hammering down all night PLEASE do not complain about the heat again x


I can safely say we had no rain last night on our side of Larnaca :confused2:


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

BabsM said:


> I can safely say we had no rain last night on our side of Larnaca :confused2:


Well trust me we had plenty of thunder and lightening and major rain in Paphos


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*The sun is out*



philly said:


> Well trust me we had plenty of thunder and lightening and major rain in Paphos


Well just for a change the sun has been out all day here in the Nth. East.
Weather forecast the same for the weekend :clap2:
"will have to find me shorts"


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Zeebo if you find it hot now I suggest you pack your bags and move up into the mountains because living in Nicosia you will find the summer unbearable. The position of Nicosia in the central basin makes it far hotter in the summer than other parts of the island. Maybe thats why the Nicosians are cranky and unfriendly


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Zeebo if you find it hot now I suggest you pack your bags and move up into the mountains because living in Nicosia you will the summer unbearable. The position of Nicosia in the central basin makes it far hotter in the summer than other parts of the island. Maybe thats why the Nicosians are cranky and unfriendly


Good advice from Veronica - at least have a bolt hole to get away from the heat. AC is OK if you're going to be inside, but the temperature difference is the killer - eveytime you pop out to go shopping, work etc. even the walk to the car can seem almost impossible as you step from say 25degrees of the AC environment to the 40+ of the outside - it's like stepping into an oven. Most of my relatives who made the mistake of coming over during the heat of the summer ended up physically sick. Then there's the tricky problem of getting into the car if it has not been parked in the shade - temperatures inside such a car are impossible to deal with. I remember seeing an emergency team smashing open a car and dowsing a younster with a firehose - he had inadvertently locked himself in his parent's car without the AC on. After only a few minutes in such conditions, and you would die. the record temperature for Nicosia is 43 I think, but thats in the shade - I regularly recorded 49 on our balcony last year. Not pleasant - and if the AC breaks down AAAHHHHH!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

what a crazy thread if you dont mind me saying so. Its a bit like someone moving to a hot country and complaining about the heat LOLOL!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Good advice from Veronica - at least have a bolt hole to get away from the heat. AC is OK if you're going to be inside, but the temperature difference is the killer - eveytime you pop out to go shopping, work etc. even the walk to the car can seem almost impossible as you step from say 25degrees of the AC environment to the 40+ of the outside - it's like stepping into an oven. Most of my relatives who made the mistake of coming over during the heat of the summer ended up physically sick. Then there's the tricky problem of getting into the car if it has not been parked in the shade - temperatures inside such a car are impossible to deal with. I remember seeing an emergency team smashing open a car and dowsing a younster with a firehose - he had inadvertently locked himself in his parent's car without the AC on. After only a few minutes in such conditions, and you would die. the record temperature for Nicosia is 43 I think, but thats in the shade - I regularly recorded 49 on our balcony last year. Not pleasant - and if the AC breaks down AAAHHHHH!!


We never use ac because we find t hat the oven to fridge- fridge to oven effect is worse than actually learning to cope with the heat. We use fans and have doors and windows open to let a breeze through and find that we have adapted well the climate here as a result. However I suspect if we lived in Nicosia it might be a different story as I know that Nicosians do espcape either to the mountains or the coast whenever they can in the summer. We do not have the very extreme heat here on the coast.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We never use ac because we find t hat the oven to fridge- fridge to oven effect is worse than actually learning to cope with the heat. We use fans and have doors and windows open to let a breeze through and find that we have adapted well the climate here as a result. However I suspect if we lived in Nicosia it might be a different story as I know that Nicosians do espcape either to the mountains or the coast whenever they can in the summer. We do not have the very extreme heat here on the coast.


Totally agree with the no AC strategy, but in Nicosia at the top of the summer, there's not the merest breath of a breeze and the heat seems to get pooled in the basin in which the city sits. We use fans for most of the summer, but when the mercury hits 40 we just have to turn them on to get anything done - the alternative of course is aestivation. The city does seem to be a ghost town during the day as most businesses close during the day and open early morning and evenings to avoid the heat, and most people are either on vacation or sleeping through the heat.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You would certainly never catch me going into Nicosia in the hot summer months and I dont envy those who live there. 
We are just outside Paphos, slightly elevated and get a lovely breeze even in the hottest summer months. It is the perfect location


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah but its kinda one big retirement home round there.. Not that there is anything wrong with that! when i retire i wanna be with like minded individuals who have shared a similar life to me.. but im a bit to young to be donning the slippers and collecting thimbles and novelty spoons etc.. all in good time lol


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Incidentally, I've heard of the legendary "heat" you all have there in Cyprus. How hot is "hot," especially in Limassol? Where will it end up this summer?

Keep in mind, I'm from New Orleans, LA and Austin, TX, and temps of 100 deg F (37.8 C) are not unusual in the summer; last summer, the entire month of July - except for 4 days - and the first half of August were in the 90s/100s. I keep my AC on 85 (29 C) in the daytime and 80 (26.6 C) in the summer because I don't like to pay bills. I drink a lot of water. 

I was kind of hoping for a little bit of a break: after all, I am not a salamander (the mythical kind, not the actual kind).

The forecast for next week in Limassol looks like a wonderful spring!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

christineb said:


> Incidentally, I've heard of the legendary "heat" you all have there in Cyprus. How hot is "hot," especially in Limassol? Where will it end up this summer?
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm from New Orleans, LA and Austin, TX, and temps of 100 deg F (37.8 C) are not unusual in the summer; last summer, the entire month of July - except for 4 days - and the first half of August were in the 90s/100s. I keep my AC on 85 (29 C) in the daytime and 80 (26.6 C) in the summer because I don't like to pay bills. I drink a lot of water.
> 
> ...


The temps can reach in the low 40c range in July and August altrhough the authorities will play it down and release lower figures otherwise all the businesses would have to close down. 
Mostly thought the temps at that time of year are in the late 30C's


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The temps can reach in the low 40c range in July and August altrhough the authorities will play it down and release lower figures otherwise all the businesses would have to close down.
> Mostly thought the temps at that time of year are in the late 30C's


HAH! So basically, I will get no change. Last year we had a couple weeks of 107, 108F (low 40c range). But no businesses closed... that would have been nice. Instead the news guys were all yammering about how hot it was, as if we didn't already know about that.  Still, at least maybe I can go to the beach after work sometimes. (And from what I've read here, possibly get bit by a scorpion or a snake! Hehehe.) Awesome.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zeebo said:


> yeah but its kinda one big retirement home round there.. Not that there is anything wrong with that! when i retire i wanna be with like minded individuals who have shared a similar life to me.. but im a bit to young to be donning the slippers and collecting thimbles and novelty spoons etc.. all in good time lol


Kinda retirement home lol how dare you :boxing:I m not retired and I live here.....

But I spose it comes to everyone one day


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Heat? What heat? lol. In January back home in Australia we had a 47c day and a week of 42-44c too. I love the heat! With regard to coping with heat, I think it's just a mindset - if you make the conscious decision to make the most of the heat then you'll grow to love it. In order to be ok physically I just make a few adjustments to my routine, like going to the gym at night or early morning, drink heaps of water, and eat lots of fresh fruit. I find that works well. Oh yeah, and spend as much time at the beach as possible


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Steve that sounds good to me lol


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

philly said:


> Steve that sounds good to me lol


yes taht sounds just about right to me as well

David :rockon:


----------

